# Verhindern das Apps meine Rufnummer ausspionieren



## martin_1988at (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

wie kann ich verhindern, dass meine Rufnummer von diversen Apps ausspioniert und eventuell weitergegeben wird?  Kann ich dies mit den Berechtigungen beeinflussen? Sieht eine App ohne Berechtigung meine Daten bzw. mein Rufnummer? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juni 2020)

Das sind leider zu viele Rahmendaten auf einmal.  

Spaß beiseite: Um welche Geräte mit welchen Betriebssystemen in welchem Kontext geht es?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2020)

martin_1988at schrieb:


> wie kann ich verhindern, dass meine Rufnummer von diversen Apps ausspioniert und eventuell weitergegeben wird?



Willste eine böse, aber realistische Antwort?
Kein Smartphone benutzen.

Das einzige was du tun kannst ist, deinen Apps keinerlei Berechtigungen zu erteilen. Das führt zumeist halt dazu, dass die Apps ihren Dienst verweigern (da du ihnen dann häufig ihr Geschäftsmodell nimmst). Wie viel das aber tatsächlich bringt weiß man am Ende nie wirklich.


----------



## martin_1988at (15. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das sind leider zu viele Rahmendaten auf einmal.
> 
> Spaß beiseite: Um welche Geräte mit welchen Betriebssystemen in welchem Kontext geht es?



Sorry, Galaxy S5 mini mit Android 6.0.


----------



## martin_1988at (15. Juni 2020)

Das heißt man kann jetzt nicht pauschal sagen, dass meine Rufnummer sicher ist, wenn ich z.B.: den Zugriff auf die Kontakte blockiere?


----------



## ich558 (15. Juni 2020)

martin_1988at schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich verhindern, dass meine Rufnummer von diversen Apps ausspioniert und eventuell weitergegeben wird?  Kann ich dies mit den Berechtigungen beeinflussen? Sieht eine App ohne Berechtigung meine Daten bzw. mein Rufnummer?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!



Wüsste nicht welche Apps das macht. Hatte in vielen Jahres des Smartphones noch nie einen unbekannten Werbeanruf


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2020)

martin_1988at schrieb:


> Das heißt man kann jetzt nicht pauschal sagen, dass meine Rufnummer sicher ist, wenn ich z.B.: den Zugriff auf die Kontakte blockiere?



Sagen wir mal so - wenn du einer App die Zugriffe auf deine Kontaktliste usw. blockierst müsste sie schon ziemlich finstere Hacks enthalten (bzw. Sicherheitslücken von Android nutzen) um da ranzukommen. Das wird in 99,999% der Fälle sicher nicht passieren. Eine völlige Sicherheit gibts aber nunmal nicht - und dass du ein uraltes Android benutzt erhöht die Chance natürlich ein bisschen, dass bekannte Lücken dort ausgenutzt werden _könnten_.

Normalerweise reicht die "Sicherheitsstufe" vorsichtiger Umgang + Berechtigungsbeschränkung aus. Wenn du Nummern hast, die so geheim sind dass sie keinesfalls nach draußen gelangen dürften dürfen die sowieso nicht auf ein (normales) Handy oder gar Google-Konto oder ähnliches. Da ich aber mal davon ausgehe dass du nicht Putins Privatnummer hast ist das normalerweise kein größeres Problem.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juni 2020)

Smartphones haben im Regelfall keine Kenntnis der Rufnummer(n), die mit eingelegten SIM-Karten verbunden sind. Und das bleibt auch so, wenn man in den Kontakten das eigene Profil nicht ausfüllt oder der Provider die Rufnummer überflüssigerweise in der SIM-Karte hinterlegt.

Zur Überprüfung:
Einstellungen --> Über das Telefon --> Status --> Status der SIM Karte.
Unter dem Punkt "Eigene Rufnummer" oder "Meine Telefonnummer" sollte idealerweise "Unbekannt" stehen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Juni 2020)

Das Problem wird wohl sein, dass sowieso irgendjemand deine Nummer hat in seinem Telefonbuch und dieses für Apps einsehbar ist bei Freigabe.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass deine Großmutter beim Candy Crash spielen ihr Telefonbuch mit deiner Nummer drin freigibt ist größer, als dass deine Nummer rausgesucht wird.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Kann man bei Android 6.0 überhaupt einzelne Berechtigungen entziehen?
Denn bei Android kann man eigentlich nur die gesamten Berechtigungen bei der installatioon abnicken, oder die Installation abbrechen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass deine Großmutter beim Candy Crash spielen ihr Telefonbuch mit deiner Nummer drin freigibt ist größer, als dass deine Nummer rausgesucht wird.



This.

Wenn Leute die das nicht sollen an deine Nummer kommen ist das in den allerallermeisten Fällen nicht dein Fehler sondern liegt daran dass jemand deine Nummer gespeichert hat und drölfzigtausend Schwachsinnsapps auf seinem Handy Berechtigungen über alles erteilt (ihr kennt das: "SuperCalculator erfordert Berechtigungen von *alles*").

Es reicht ja schon, wenn irgendjemand, der deine Nummer hat Whatsapp benutzt. Zack ist deine Nummer beim Fratzenbuch bekannt. Als Beispiel.


----------



## yingtao (15. Juni 2020)

Sehe das Problem auch spätestens bei den anderen Nutzern, die bereits deine Nummer haben. Wirst du z.B. in Whatsapp in eine Gruppe eingeladen, dann erscheint dort deine Nummer und wenn irgendwer deine Nummer in den Kontakten mit deinem Namen abgespeichert hat, dann kann jeder aus der Gruppe die Nummer mit Namen sehen. Oder anderes Beispiel Facebook. Wenn einer Facebook benutzt und dort seine Kontakte freigibt, dann weiß Facebook auch direkt alle Daten die die andere Person unter dem Kontakt abgespeichert hat. Wenn man sich selber dann mal bei Facebook anmeldet bekommt man die tollen abfragen ob das die richtige Handynummer ist, ob das die Emailaddressen sind usw. Da spielt es dann keine Rolle mehr wie vorsichtig du mit deinen Daten umgehst, sobald Dritte einmal deine Daten haben.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2020)

In dieser Masse an Daten liegt allerdings auch eine gewisse Sicherheit: Die eigene Rufnummer ist eine von abertausenden, die prinzipiell bekannt wären, aber ohne nähere Informationen über die "Verwertbarkeit" einfach nicht interessant sind. Wenn jemand einfach nur *irgendwelche* Rufnummern sammeln möchte, schmeißt er einen Wählautomat an. Der generiert unzählige Nummern und prüft auch gleich, ob diese mit mit einem Anschluss verknüpft sind.

Falls du aber beispielsweise deine Rufnummer bei einem Gewinnspiel angegeben hast, dann gute Nacht - dann wäre die Nummer in der Kategorie "Leichtgläubiger Trottel, dem man jeden Mist auftischen kann, Anruf lohnt sich!" abgelegt und würde auch von Spammern angerufen werden.


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kann man bei Android 6.0 überhaupt einzelne Berechtigungen entziehen?
> Denn bei Android kann man eigentlich nur die gesamten Berechtigungen bei der installatioon abnicken, oder die Installation abbrechen.



Also bei Android 9 gehts. Da kann man den Apps die einzelnen Berechtigungen entziehen.
Z.B. für die Kontakte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

Das wurde aber erst bei neuen Android-Versionen eingeführt.


----------



## martin_1988at (20. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wurde aber erst bei neuen Android-Versionen eingeführt.



Bei Android 6 gehts auch schon.


----------

